# best way to make an mp3 cd to work with a compatible car stereo



## stoggs1 (May 4, 2015)

Hello everyone, I want to make an mp3 cd that will work with my car stereo.  my stereo can play mp3 disc.  i tried last night using windows media player but I didnt do it right because when I put the disc in my car and it wouldnt read it.  I do have a couple of mp3 disc my stereo will play though so i just was user error on my end.  I want know what is the best software to do this with.

thanks guys.


----------



## qubit (May 4, 2015)

You can use Nero to create a data disc and then just burn the mp3's as regular files. That should work ok.


----------



## stoggs1 (May 4, 2015)

ok thanks.  so nero would work better than windows media player? thats what i used last night.


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2015)

+1 to what qubit said. 

You don't need Nero or WMP for a data disk in windows 7/8+. Just put the blank in and drag the files over to the dvd drive to create a burn queue and burn it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2015)

Windows Media Player will want to burn CDA Redbook format which is limited to ~80 minutes of music.  Windows Vista and newer should be able to burn it simply by sending the MP3 files to a burner and burning it.  The important thing is that you burn a data disk (which Vista and newer is fully capable of) and not an audio disk (Redbook).  Your MP3 disc players effectively treat the CD as a read-only flash stick.

Also, it is critical that no matter how you burn it, make sure you set it to close the disk (not editable).  In Vista and newer, I think there's a checkbox about adding more data later--make sure to uncheck it.  If the disk is editable after the burn, a lot of optical drives will refuse to read it.

It also goes without saying that you must use a CD-R.  It is extremely doubtful a DVD+/-R would work.

And when you burn it, make sure to check the box to verify the burn.  Bad burns do happen and it is best to know about it right away.


----------



## stoggs1 (May 12, 2015)

i know i made this thread a week ago but i want to say gt90 you where correct.  i just did the old copy/paste method to burn my mp3 cds and it worked like a charm


----------

